# WAGO PCF200 IP-Adresse zuweisen



## Techniker1993 (27 Januar 2020)

Hallo,
ich muss gerade mein Abschlussprojekt für meinen Techniker machen.
Das Problem ist nun das ich von meinem Laptop keine Verbindung zu der WAGO SPS (PCF200)bekomme.
Ich habe mittlerweile raus gefunden das ich der SPS eine IP-Adresse zuweisen, allerdings weiß ich nicht genau wie das funktioniert.

Vielen Dank im voraus für die Hilfe

lg


----------



## Blockmove (27 Januar 2020)

Von Wago gibt es das Programm Ethernetsettings.
Damit kannst du die Adesse zuweisen


----------



## Techniker1993 (27 Januar 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Von Wago gibt es das Programm Ethernetsettings.
> Damit kannst du die Adesse zuweisen




Ja, aber wenn ich Ethernet Settings benutzen möchte, brauche ich doch eine Verbindungsleitung von meinem Laptop zur Serviceschnittstelle, oder ?
Gibt es da keine andere Möglichkeit? bzw. wenn es über Ethernet Settings auch anders funktioniert, wie geht das dann?


----------



## KingHelmer (28 Januar 2020)

Hi, du kannst über langes halten der RST Taste (kleiner Runder Knopf) eine temporäre IP Adresse (192.168.1.17) zuweisen, mit dieser kannste dich verbinden und deine gewünschte IP eintragen.
Im Handbuch des Controllers findest du diese Schritte in Kapitel:
_
7.3.4 Temporär eine feste IP-Adresse einstellen
Mit diesem Vorgang wird die IP-Adresse für die Schnittstelle X1 temporär auf die
feste Adresse „192.168.1.17“ eingestellt.
Bei eingeschaltetem Switch wird die feste Adresse auch für die Schnittstelle X2
verwendet.
Bei ausgeschaltetem Switch wird die ursprüngliche Adresseinstellung für die
Schnittstelle X2 nicht verändert.
Es wird kein Reset durchgeführt.
Um temporär eine feste IP-Adresse einzustellen, gehen Sie folgendermaßen vor:
1. Bringen Sie den Betriebsartenschalter in die STOP-Position
2. Betätigen Sie den Reset-Taster (RST) länger als 8 Sekunden.
Die Ausführung wird durch eine orange blinkende „SYS“-LEDs signalisiert.
Um die Einstellung wieder aufzuheben, gehen Sie folgendermaßen vor:
• Führen Sie einen Software-Reset durch oder
• Schalten sie den Controller aus und wieder ein._


----------



## .:WAGO::0103700:. (28 Januar 2020)

Hallo Techniker1993,

führen Sie die folgenden Schritte durch um eine von Ihnen gewählte IP Adresse über Ethernet zu vergeben: 

1.) Schiebeschalter des PFC in Stop.
2.) Die RST Taste (kleiner Punkt neben der SYS LED) für 8sec drücken, bis die LED Orange blinkt. *Nun hat der PFC die temporäre IP 192.168.1.17*
3.) Öffnen Sie das Tool Ethernet Settings (Sollten Sie dieses nicht besitzen können Sie es unter folgendem Link downloaden: https://wago.sharefile.eu/d-s7ceb2f61d474fcca
4.)Gehen Sie in die Einstellungen des Ethernet Settings Tool und öffnen Kommunikation 
5.) Geben Sie die temporäre IP Adresse 192.168.1.17 im Verbindungstyp Ethernet ein und klicken Sie übernehmen
6.)Navigieren Sie in den Reiter Netzwerk
7.)Geben Sie als Bezugsquelle, unter Eingabe, statische Konfiguration an
8.) Vergeben Sie eine IP Adresse Ihrer Wahl und klicken Sie auf Schreiben. Ein Warnhinweis taucht auf, bestätigen Sie diesen.
9.) Starten Sie den PFC neu
10.) Die Einstellungen und die von Ihnen gewählte IP sind in den Flash Speicher des PFC geschrieben worden und übernommen.


----------



## Blockmove (28 Januar 2020)

.:WAGO::0103700:. schrieb:


> Hallo Techniker1993,
> 
> führen Sie die folgenden Schritte durch um eine von Ihnen gewählte IP Adresse über Ethernet zu vergeben:
> 
> ...



Und natürlich schadet es nicht, wenn der PC auch im gleichen Netzwerk ist 
Also in den Windows Netzwerkadaptersettings von DHCP auf statische IP ändern und auf eine Adresse im 192.168.1.x Subnetz ändern.
Dann direkt am PFC einstecken.
Manchmal zickt Windows, dann funktioniert es meist, wenn man als Gateway die 192.168.1.17 auch noch einträgt.


----------



## papan (5 Juli 2020)

Sehr geehrtes Wago Support Team,

wenn ich beim PFC den Reset Knopf drücke länger als 8 sec drücke passiert nichts. erst wenn ich deutlich länger gedrückt halte, Startet das System neu.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Andreas


----------

